# Wanna build an air compressor



## MNGlobber (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey ya I'm new on here wasn't sure where I can introduce myself but this spring I'm planning on building an air compressor. I'm only limited to an 110v outlet.
what I have:
An 1.5 hp 115/230v 1725rpm motor of an old rolair compressor

What I plan to get
A harbor freight pump at 1050rpm pushes 10.5cfm at 90psi
A tank off of Craigslist a 30 gallon. 

So before I mess things up. Would this work
According to the calculation the pump has a 12 inch pulley 
If I put a 7.25 pulley on the century motor it would spin the pump at 1042.2 rpm and I would barley make the max on this pump. Question now is this possible. And ups and down.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

not sure, but probably work. My concern would be the Amps the motor would have to draw to run it.


----------



## MNGlobber (Feb 27, 2014)

The motor says 15 amps


----------



## 66manoj11 (Feb 19, 2014)

*check it out*



MNGlobber said:


> Hey ya I'm new on here wasn't sure where I can introduce myself but this spring I'm planning on building an air compressor. I'm only limited to an 110v outlet.
> what I have:
> An 1.5 hp 115/230v 1725rpm motor of an old rolair compressor
> 
> ...



I am not sure whether this is going
to work or not but you give it a try and do not forget to share your findings


----------



## shanonmethod (Nov 13, 2013)

I suggest use minimum 40 to 50 gallon tank for working because it can easily moderate for high efficient power consumption units.


----------

